# My Boys (lots of pics)



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Timber (11 months)


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Tynan (16 months)


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Dallas (16 months)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Are you keeping the name Dallas? It seems to fit him in those photos.

Beautiful, beautiful dogs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What handsome fellas!!


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! Thanks for sharing.:smile:


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome pictures! All the boys are so very handsome!  Thanks for sharing! Your a VERY brave soul for raising up pups so close in age!  Haha.. my boys are very close in age too.. it gets kinda crazy sometimes.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! I just love Dallas!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Beautiful boys. All very handsome!! <3


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

They all look so huggable!!


----------

